# Member Real Names



## jeff

Should we require the real first and last name in member profiles?


----------



## jeff

Some members have suggested that we require the real first and last name to be used in member profiles. The argument in favor of this being that if we're going to have a real community here, know each other's real names is a good start. Currently, we require only a username, email address (which is never divulged), and password. This might help to eliminate some of our spammer registrations (of which we get about 20 a day.) 

What do you think?

Also, should we make other information mandatory such as city/state/country?


----------



## DocRon

Jeff
I think "require" is not a good word - just my libertarian attitude. That being said, I belong to at least one forum that requires your real name as the user name, listed on each posting, as well as in the member profile. I don't mind especially. There are some people who fear the ointernet and it's privacy invasions, but I have never so far gotten any spam that I could trace t membership in that or any other forum. Listing the full name is a nice touch, but, heck, at my age I probably won't remember them anyhow.

If you, as admisnistrator, will find it important to the operation of the site, then you should go for it.
Ron Chamberlin ( DocRon)


----------



## kent4Him

As long as the names are only viewable by other members.  If you could set it up that you need at least 10 posts before you can see real names, that would help quite a bit in reducing the spammers.  

One issue you will have to resolve is what to do with present members that do not have their names listed.  That, I'll leave up to you since I do list my name.


----------



## bjackman

Is it broken?
No.
Can it be improved? 
Always, but I don't see how this would be much improvement


----------



## airrat

Most of the profiles I have looked at show first and last names.   Are there that many that don't?  I say require it if it will cut down on the spammers issues.


----------



## ed4copies

Jeff,

With a name like Ed Brown the only one more common is Jeff Brown.

So, telling the world who I am still doesn't make me "findable".

I am more interested in where the member lives.  When I found out Hilltopper was a neighbor, we got together.  Kent4Him has met me at a craft show nearer his house.  There are several others, but this is off topic, really.

The point is, I like knowing who I might be able to meet and share ideas - their city and state give me that info.

For those that live in small towns and have uncommon names, the profile might identify them exactly.  In this case, list a town NEAR you that has substantial population.  IF I would like to meet them, then, an e-mail can clarify the situation.

FWIW  (I didn't vote, since I really don't care about a name)


----------



## ctwxlvr

location would be nice, granted it does pose more intrusion factors than the name, but even if it was just the state/country that was required it might help bring members "closer" together.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Requiring the use of real names can eliminate most of the troublemakers. Being able to hide behind a mask of anonymity makes some folks obnoxious. A woodworking forum I belong to requires, not only real names, but an ISP address for the e-mail. Such things as Yahoo, MSN, Hotmail, G-mail, etc. are not allowed without special permission. Members must be real folks with positive attitudes. The libertarian among us might not agree, but, remember, this is a private operation, not governmental.


----------



## ed4copies

As I understand it, being a libertarian does NOT imply that you are unwilling to take responsibility for what you say.  The two terms don't seem to be incompatible.[][]


----------



## skiprat

Shouldn't be a problem unless you have something to hide.

I also think that it is good manners to fully introduce yourself. Or at least have it in your profile.  Likewise, I prefer to use someones name and my name till the ice has been broken, then nicknames are fine. If I want to reply to someones topic for the first time, I look at their profile then address them by name.


----------



## Dario

I know it will help people like me trying to tie up real name with username.  I am very bad with remembering names already and username complicates it a bit more [][]

My belief too is that with real names, some members MIGHT behave a bit more civil.

I voted for it but fully understand those who vote against it.  I would be very interested on the final tally. [^]

I am for encouraging giving city, state, country info...but "mandatory" might not suit others too well.


----------



## Mikey

Great idea, but as suggested above, only people with xx posts should be able to view. Also, i think a city and state should be manditory, even if nothing else if required. Most times here when people sell stuff, it can be packaged in an envelope, but I can't stand people on other forums who sell something, say local pickup only, then never put down their place of residence.[!]


----------



## ed4copies

Good point tho' Mikey.

When I figure postage, its based on distance from me (USPS rules) - makes it easier to be accurate when I know ABOUT where it is going.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Some members have suggested that we require the real first and last name to be used in member profiles. The argument in favor of this being that if we're going to have a real community here, know each other's real names is a good start. Currently, we require only a username, email address (which is never divulged), and password. This might help to eliminate some of our spammer registrations (of which we get about 20 a day.)
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Also, should we make other information mandatory such as city/state/country?




For myself; I could care less but I have a few thoughts that come to mind.

Who will police this?
How will it be enforced?
Do you have the time to enforce or police this?
How will you keep people from changing names or locations once entered?
How will you know if the "real name" is a real name?
Same about location?

A year or so ago someone asked about a "who's online" mod and it was shot down because admin thought it was a violation of privacy. I cannot see what this would be any different.

I belong to a number of forums and I can tell you from experience that  requiring a "real name" does not cut down on the troublemakers because a troublemaker is unlikely to sign up using a real name anyway.

Like I said; my real name is in several places on the site and I have no reason to hide but I believe that this proposal in unlikely to change anything.


----------



## Ozzy

I have no problem putting my real name or my city and state in my profile but I understand some people do have that fear and in today's society there is some credibility to that fear. 
I think that if only members with a certain amount of post, to establish some credibilty, could have access to member profiles; this might ease the fear that some have.
Honestly, it doesn't really matter to me one way or the other.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Whatever makes your life easier Jeff. It doesn't really make any difference to me.


----------



## Randy_

Each member here is going to have his/her own comfort level with respect to the privacy issue.  It is probably fine to have a preferred or recommended forum policy; but to <b>require</b> the posting of names and locations might be a little strong.  And as has been pointed out already, there will be an issue of verification and enforcement.  When we get our thirty fifth member named Joe Smith from Timbuktu, Texas one might become a little suspicious.

For one, I am much more interested in a person's location than their name.  It is very nice to know who is reasonably close to me in cases where I can offer or receive in-person help.  A couple of forums I have joined request(but do not require) location information and and the membership lists are set up in a database style so they can be sorted by member's location.  More than once, it has been a help to me to go to a membership list, push a button or two and find a member who lived in my local area.  People who keep their location private are certainly entitled to do so; but may be cutting themselves off from resources.  I know that I am much more likely to offer certain types of assistance to folks who I know are my "neighbors."

Oh, yeah. Randy is not my real name.  It ia actually John Jones!![]


----------



## mick

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> Oh, yeah. Randy is not my real name.  It ia actually John Jones!![]



NO, NO, I'm the real John Jones []


----------



## Mudder

After an email to Jeff and some careful thought I can see his point and I believe that it is valid. I would encourage everyone to edit their profile, I'm off to edit mine.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> Oh, yeah. Randy is not my real name.  It ia actually John Jones!![]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, NO, I'm the real John Jones []
Click to expand...


Dang, I thought Randy was Jim Jones reincarnated! [][][]

Seriously, I like the idea of knowing who and where.  I list my name, and have my location as the Susquehanna Valley of PA.  I have no problem listing the town or nearby town since mine is barely a blip on the map. [8D]

How Jeff would manage this I have no earthly idea.  Perhaps real names would make us less likely to take cheap shots at each other; only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Gary Max

If it helps cut down on the amount of work Jeff has to do-- I also like the thought of it being more honest and friendly.
Sounds like a good ideal to me.


----------



## ed4copies

Cav,
Bear in mind, I know your name, you know mine and we both take shots at each other regularly


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

I think you need a 3rd poll option - 

Yes
No
Either way works for me


----------



## ed4copies

'Corse Ron is REALLY from BUGLE, Ohio.  There is no Drums, PA[][][]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Cav,
> Bear in mind, I know your name, you know mine and we both take shots at each other regularly



Since Ed Brown is such a common name, how do you know that I have been talking about you????  (Where is the innocent face emoticon??)


----------



## ed4copies

There is only ONE ed4copies!!!!

And the world is a better place for that![][]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />There is only ONE ed4copies!!!!
> 
> And the world is a better place for that![][]



In the words of Meat Loaf, "You took the words right out of my mouth!"
[]


----------



## ed4copies

I don't think anyone ever took ANYTHING out of Meat Loaf's mouth.

But then, YOU'RE the dentist, you should know!


----------



## American_and_Proud

I think it's silly, will fingerprinting be next? We teach our children NOT to give out pertinent info about themselves or there location or families, so nutcases can't find out were they are and kidnap or molest them. It's no different with some adults give them more info for the so called troublemakers to use as a weapon. I havent noticed any "troublemakers" on any forum, it's the web, someone you don't like you just ignore them, pretty simple. If I do business with someone online they know my real name and address, but I chose to give that info out to that person, NOT the World Wide Web. Stores are now asking for your zipcode or and phone number even when paying cash I think it's noones darn business, and I'll ask the cashier for their same info, that usually shuts them up quick about wanting MY personal information. Or i'll tell them use your own info I refuse to give out personal info to a store. If this was the 40's or 1950's the world was a different place and everyone knew everyone in town. I've lived in my house 16 years , and most don't know my name and I don't know theres on my own block. As has been stated you will NOT stop a "troublemaker" if they want to cause trouble they WILL find a way past any real name thing in place as some have already said what is to stop someone from just using a fictious (sp) name ? Email addy's are a dime a dozen you can have hundreds if you want them. I don't sign onto forums that "REQUIRE" the use of my real name, I belong to several woodworking , woodturning , Photoshop forums and some people use there real first name and some use a made up user ID. I just do not think it will do anything but give out just that much more personal information about a person. I personally don't need to hide from anyone, but I feel it is my right to keep my personal information just that ,....Personal. I read this forum on a daily basis , I post now and then, I have bought things from other members. I'm not a "troublemaker" and don't feel I should be treated as such because of a few bad apples out there. And I also don't need the extra burdon of my kids saying-"but you use your REAL name and location" when I'm being a good parent and trying to teach them to be SAFE online. Just my thoughts on the subject I voted NO.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />'Corse Ron is REALLY from BUGLE, Ohio.  There is no Drums, PA[][][]



There is, but only on weekends since its such a small town.


----------



## Poppy

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />If it helps cut down on the amount of work Jeff has to do-- I also like the thought of it being more honest and friendly.
> Sounds like a good ideal to me.



That would be my thoughts.......besides I am a member on several forums and I use my real name on most of those no reason this one should be diffrent.


----------



## TellicoTurning

I voted yes.. Like Skiprat (Steven), I like to use a person's name when I reply to posts..


----------



## bradbn4

Or - it could be in the profile - and it would be up to the member to let out that info be displayed.

I think it is a good idea to register - and I don't mind that info being collected.  But I am a worry wart and
just figure if it is displayed - it will be abused.

Bradbn4 - still having fun in colorado


----------



## ashaw

I voted no only because in this age of the Internet how can you verify any ones real name.  Most people in this forum and TPS are here for one reason and one reason only.  That being our hobby.  That being said, Yes it would be nice to respond to a real name than a handle. 
Jeff if you have a problem with a spammer that group can still join with another fictitious name unless you know their ip address.

Alan


----------



## CSue

The only reason I voted "no" was because of that WORD . . . <u>_<b>REQUIRE</b>_</u>

"Suggested that . . . 
" "Urged to . . . "
Something like that.  But not require.


----------



## dfurlano

He he he...

We'll send each other hundreds of dollars but supply a name... well lets debate that!

Dan Furlano


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by CSue_
> <br />The only reason I voted "no" was because of that WORD . . . <u>_<b>REQUIRE</b>_</u>
> 
> "Suggested that . . .
> " "Urged to . . . "
> Something like that.  But not require.



Just remember, Jeff owns the site, charges us nothing to join, nothing for access to the library of information, and in general, puts up with an amazing amount of headache to keep the site going.  If he wants to require something of us, who am I to object?


----------



## cozee

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />He he he...
> 
> We'll send each other hundreds of dollars but supply a name... well lets debate that!
> 
> Dan Furlano



Waaaaaaaaahahahaha!!! 

Phew, now that I got that out of my system. I voted yes. My name has always been listed in my profile and my user name is the nickname I have went by most all of my life. I even have my frist name, city, and state in my signature. I can be compliant when I want to be!!![][]


----------



## Malainse

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Shouldn't be a problem unless you have something to hide.


 






Malainse


----------



## airrat

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />He he he...
> 
> We'll send each other hundreds of dollars but supply a name... well lets debate that!
> 
> Dan Furlano



I agree with you Dan.   

I not only have all that info PLUS my Geocode in  my profile,  I have some of it in my signature.  From learning members locations I have made some very good friends around me.  Sadly I don't think they will step up and names themselves, I ran out of bribe money last month. []

As some others have stated when I address someone I like to use their first name,   I will go look at their profile to get it if its not in their signature.   Also if I am going to email them, I would prefer to use their name as it would be proper.


----------



## rpasto92

and in one thread I am reminded why I have not been active in this group in months.  I'll catch you all in a few months to see if there is less debate over stupid issues.  Feal free to reply however you wish as I will not see it anyway.


----------



## Ron Mc

I personally don't have a problem with putting my whole name in the profile area. It may already be there now. I'll have to take a look.
Let's face it....The odds are my name will come out wrong anyway.
Is it Ron Mc? Is it Ron McIntire? Is it Ron McKinney?[]


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> <br />I voted no only because in this age of the Internet how can you verify any ones real name.  Most people in this forum and TPS are here for one reason and one reason only.  That being our hobby.  That being said, Yes it would be nice to respond to a real name than a handle.
> Jeff if you have a problem with a spammer that group can still join with another fictitious name unless you know their ISP address.
> 
> Alan



While it may be possible to fake a 'real name', requiring a bona-fide ISP address and a few other facts makes it unappealing to spammers and trouble makers. I favor restrictions to keep out the riff-raff.


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by CSue_
> <br />The only reason I voted "no" was because of that WORD . . . <u>_<b>REQUIRE</b>_</u>
> 
> "Suggested that . . .
> " "Urged to . . . "
> Something like that.  But not require.



That is the only way it can be effective and protect everyone.


----------



## GBusardo

I voted no, mainly because I do not believe it would accomplish much and I am not really fond of more requirements on my life.  The people who are out to make trouble will make trouble, regardless. 
I have to say that when I look at someones profile and I do not see a first and last name, or at least a state where they are from, it raises my eyebrows a little. 
Not to be a smark alec Frank(does that reveal my age?), but if everyone puts there real first and last name on their profile, what exactly are we being protected from? And yes, my name is on my profile


----------



## GaryMGg

I would've voted no for the word "require" but after peeking at the vote count, I can't vote.
Having said that, after reading all the comments, I altered my profile to include my full name.

So far, I haven't met anyone on this forum who lacks integrity and that's the measure of a man or woman.
[]

Gary


----------



## Mikey

I like the comment about -we have a problem listing our real names, but we have no problem sending hundreds of dollars, or in some cases, thousands to someone to order something for us. So true.

Why not have real names listed in the user profile, but allow us all to select user names. Only allow registered users to view the profiles and do as some sites do in that you cannot sign up with an account such as a free Yahoo e-mail or just force someone to get a confirmation e-mail before they can view anything. Let the admin decide if someone is worthy of gaining membership.

As I posted on page 1, at least make everyone post a location. if I put Cleveland, Ohio how in the world am I giving up private information? You want to look for a Mike in the whole city, go right ahead.

Besides, we all know there is no free speech here, we are allowed to post at the will of the moderators. if you don't like to post some information, then maybe someone needs to join another site before they feel comfortable. We all know there are enough other sites to join.


----------



## stevers

I have my full name in my profile. But as far as requiring people to put theirs, I don't think it should be required. If you don't want to show it, fine. Maybe require it be on file for the admin folks. 

Aren't we required to give enough info, elsewhere in society, without being forced to at the place we come to relax and talk to Friends. If someone wants to be called by their real name, they can put it in their signature.


----------



## chigdon

I don't have any problem with people having my full name, it is on my website!  I would not say to 'require' it though.


----------



## American_and_Proud

As for sending money to others, we choose to do so by trusting that 1 person or others we decide to give out our info too, to make a transaction. You can do a search for subjects on google and come up with threads on here. You can also EASILY get around the old ISP thing by just taking your laptop down the block and logging into someones unsecured wireless network, around here there everywhere. You can log in at free wireless hotspots or again just down the road or 10 miles down the road.People have tiffs online and in life theres no getting around that.(and people can be A**es in both places too) You will accomplish Nothing by "requiering" so called real names but a FALSE sence of security. This is 4 pages on NON pen turning talk thats such a waste. I belong to NAPP ( National Association of Photoshop Professionals ) it costs about $100.00 a year to join, and there are still people who shall we say-Have there own way of doing and saying things. This is the world wide web not your close little network of real life friends that you can pick and choose as you wish. This is not a pay site so it is open to pretty much anyone who wants to join and enjoy the hobby and exchange ideas about pen turning. Like it or not, not everyone gets along, and they never will, thats just human nature. My first Name is included in my signature and thats really all anyone who i'm not doing actual business with really needs to know. I
 can see if the site owner wants it to control something , but then only the site owner needs personal information not every Tom Dick and Harry of the world. I have nothing to "hide" but I also like my privacy. I just don't see it as a necessity. I don't sign up to forums that require you to pass there so called judgement of wheather i'm "worthy" to join in or not. Is that were this forum wants to go? To be some so called exclusive forum for only the "right kind of pen turners"? That would be a shame. I believe it will stop some people from joining the forum at all. Just my thoughts on the subject


----------



## Ozzy

It's really sad how far out of hand this subject is getting. Jeff provides this site at no cost to us, he can require anything he wants.
 As I said in my original reply, I understand the fear some people have but I know for a fact there is already so much information about all of us on the internet. From time to time I look around the net just to see what I can find out about me, the closest I get is the last place I lived and that's eight years old.
 I'm still sticking with my original thought that only members with a certain amount of post, lets say 200 post, should be able access profiles.
 I am just stating my opinion as several of you have done several times.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />
> Aren't we required to give enough info, elsewhere in society, without being forced to at the place we come to relax and talk to Friends.



hmmm,

If someone is your "friend" would you not know their real name?


----------



## stevers

Why does it matter so much? If he or she is my friend, I don't care if they want me to call them Jim or jimster-jackrabbit1552. A friend is a friend, right?


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />Why does it matter so much? If he or she is my friend, I don't care if they want me to call them Jim or jimster-jackrabbit1552. A friend is a friend, right?



It appears that you definition of friendship is different than mine. If all that I knew about you was that your name is Steve then I would not consider you a friend. Also; A simple whois search of your website netted me the name, address, and phone number that you used to register your site on May 17 , 2006. So I guess you gave up too much already?


BTW: You failed to answer the original question.


----------



## Dario

We all have given up more info somewhere, sometime than we actually care to admit.  Even the most privacy/security concious amongst us.

Name and general location is very common info that can be found almost readily elsewhere that I believe it won't hurt if we share it here as part of the registration.


----------



## ldimick

Normally I have no problem with revealing my name. In fact, as a sign of friendship and trust I use my real name in all private correspondence with IAP members.

However, a few years ago I was reading a management magazine that talked about employee productivity. The articles specifically suggested finding out about employee hobbies and monitoring those activities. In particular they pointed out that amateur radio ops sometimes change their sleep patterns in search of that elusive DX contact.

I am also aware of cases where people have googled a co-workers (boss, neighbor, child, etc) name and have held that against them. 

I realize that I live a fairly public life. It is very easy to find out all kinds of information about me becuase I don't try to hide it.

But, I do think we should have the option. I don't mind if Jeff knows who we are but I do want to be able to keep my hobbies away from John Q Public (or my boss).


----------



## Malainse

The sky is falling, hide...


----------



## pete00

Jeff's wish is my command...

I dont have a problem with it, actually i already do it.
A couple folks mentioned mabey real name in the profile not in the posted message. That may accomplish the same thing.

Its too bad in this day and age we need to worry about telling folks who we are. In days of old (knights and cowboys.[]) a man defended his name and reputation to the death. Now were reluctant to post them for fear of someone using the information. 

me thinks i was born too late.....[]


----------



## alamocdc

One of my best friends I met on a forum. His name is Saosdif... at least I think he's a he... and he(?) told me he lived... 

All BS aside, it's been said in this thread numerous times. Jeff "owns" this site. "He", with our help, funds it. And this help is not "required", but it is rewarded. As such, this is NOT a public site. Jeff has the power to grant, block, or remove visitors/members at his will, and such should indeed be the case. So why he big hubbub about the question of removing the anonymity of the sites members? If we don't like his rules or requirements, we are free to go play in someone else's sand box. Besides, no where in the poll question did I see that he was planning on institutionalizing this as a requirement. He is simply looking for feedback from his members, not a fuss about why he should not implement a particular feature. I, for one, agree with somethign that has already been said in one of the replies... some have a tendency to be less civil than they otherwise would be if they can hide behind an anonymous moniker.

My name is and has always been in my profile. I have no problem with it being required. It's your sand box, Jeff. You make the rules and I'm still here.[]


----------



## mrplace

I have a geocode and stuff in my profile, but I really am with American_and_Proud on this. An ISP is not personally identifiable like a location and name is. If you require a name, how are you going to verify it, require a credit card? This could turn in to a big can of worms. 

As for buying, I use a credit card and paypal, if someone jumps ship with my money, it is only a small inconvienance to get my money back. Not the same with your identity. Before making that "Requirement", you should go read some of the stories that are available by the thousands of personal information getting out.

Unless Jeff would be able to show some level of security, I don't think it is fair to make that requirement. On the other hand, this is technically his site and he can do as he chooses.


----------



## RussFairfield

Does it really matter?? People's real names are usually easy to find, and most of us learn them if they stay around for awhile.


----------



## wdcav1952

Just because you are paranoid, it doesn't mean they aren't out to get you! []


----------



## cozee

My _REAL_ name is John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt. But wait!!! That is his name to!!!!


----------



## BobNashvillega

Well this was a test for me,  I actually had to go back to my profile to see if I had filed it out. So the end result was yes to the survey because when I first joined I put real name. Plus, really those trying to be sneaky, how are we even going to know if the name they use is a real name?[?][?]


----------



## lwalden

Hello, my name is Lyle Walden, and...........I'm a wood junkie. I first started collecting small specimens of exotic woods 22 years ago. At first, I thought I could control my habit. A little piece of tiger maple here, a small block of rosewood there..... and then the thrill started to wear off, so I went for the harder stuff- yep, you got it. Burls. I've tried the two-step plan (Texas-style), the three step plan, and even the seven step plan. With the help of my loving wife and understanding family, I was able to get this addiction under control in 2002. With periodic help from my sponsor, I was able to make it through some tuff spots.....until the fall of 2005. Then a new, evil influence intruded on my life...... penturning. Suddenly, I felt I had the justification for my urges- instead of secretly hoarding stashes of illicit burl and spalted woods, I could flaunt them as works of art!! Oh glorious day!! My wife and family even encouraged my entry back into the world of wood addiction. At first. However, moderation has never been my forte..... and as my stash of pen blanks continued to grow, I began to encounter resistance from my wife. After 6 months, she started meeting me at the door every time I came home, in order to try and ascertain if I was trying to smuggle in new additions. Now, I've set up a seperate checking account in order to conceal my illicit purchases (Dario, you'd better not try and back out on our deal for the desert ironwood)from my wife. Clearly I need help- where is Angela when you need her? At any rate, now you all know my name, as well as my dirty little secret............ and I voted "yes" on the poll.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />...I've set up a seperate checking account in order to conceal my illicit purchases (Dario, you'd better not try and back out on our deal for the desert ironwood)from my wife.



Lyle,

If only I have known sooner, package would have not left at noon yesterday LOL [}][][].  You should receive them anytime soon...could be today.

If she sees it...just tell her it is a gift from me...just make sure you are holding the freebies when you do [].  Kinda confess after the pens sold for major $$$$$.


----------



## ed4copies

Lyle,
Nothing personal but
<center>Too Much Information!!!
</center>


----------



## blodal

Maybe we need to start a PTA!

Pen Turners Anonymous!   There may be others like Lyle.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by blodal_
> <br />Maybe we need to start a PTA!
> 
> Pen Turners Anonymous!   There may be others like Lyle.



NOT ME!!!

I am not into buying wood or tools and sneaking them in the garage. [8)]  Nope not me [}].  Who would do such thing?  [][}]

For those who didn't get it...I am in DENIAL phase right now.  And yes, I intentionally left the font yellow


----------



## lwalden

Would there be any distinction in registering as a founding member? Maybe discounts for pen blanks from the duke of burl, Bill Baumbeck?





> _Originally posted by blodal_
> <br />Maybe we need to start a PTA!
> 
> Pen Turners Anonymous!   There may be others like Lyle.


----------



## Pompeyite

I am very new at all this, but I filled in my full name when I signed up, and am quite happy to leave it like that. I vote Yes.


----------



## TheHeretic

Guess I was in the negative.  I personally do not have my last name spelled out on the net.   I am very private about who and what gets it.  I know I have used a few folks here and a few might know my last name but....  Its the same way as to why I am not in the phone book.   I choose to pay the fee and I am not in there.   However I believe its in the whitepages online but...   

Anyhow.... Yes I voted no on this one.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Scott

My two cents:

I would like to know the real names of my friends here at IAP.  But I think requiring that information would be going too far.  If one of my friends wants to be known by something other than his or her real name, it really makes little difference to me.  I just happen to like calling people by name when I talk or post to them.  I voted no because if requiring real names were to lose us even one member, that is one friend I would miss having.

Now, if we required real names to sign up, but those names would only be known to the site administrator unless the individual chose to make their name known, I would be good with that.  Total annonimity breeds disrespect.  So if you had to give your real information to sign up, and then could choose to go by a screen name after that, I think it would be enough keep people from acting on the computer how they would never act in person.

Scott.


----------



## DocStram

To me, IAP is a community of penturners. We're family. We depend on each other for help .... support ... and sometimes a friendly word of advice. IAP is a place where we learn a whole lot about each other  ... from heartbreaking stories like Bruce's son losing his life in Iraq to inspiring stories like Billy's plan to adopt a 16 year old girl in need. In my opinion, sharing your name is a sign of trust. It's like shaking hands. Sometimes we kick each other's butt. Most of the time we take care of each other. We're IAP. We're family. Names are important.


----------



## jeff

Well, the vote is almost 2 to 1 in favor, but I don't think I'm going to make names a requirement, for the moment at least. I've got a couple of new tricks to weed out the spammer registrations, so I'll give those a try for a while. 

Even though it's not now a requirement, <b>I still encourage you to add as much information to your profile as you're comfortable revealing.</b> Remember, only other members can see your profile, and we never reveal your email address to anyone without your permission.

Thanks for a nice, civil discussion on a somewhat controversial topic.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> Even though it's not now a requirement, <b>I still encourage you to add as much information to your profile as you're comfortable revealing.</b> Remember, only other members can see your profile, and we never reveal your email address to anyone without your permission.



Jeff,

If I may suggest, please make a separate post about this so others may see it.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> Thanks for a nice, civil discussion on a somewhat controversial topic.



I wanted to highlight this statement.

While it might be just a simple statement it also illustrates how far we have come in a short time. When I first read the poll I cringed and the first thought that ran through my mind (what little of it there is []) was "I think Jeff just opened Pandora's box". I must say that I was wrong and I'm am really impressed with the way this thread unfolded.

I believe that we have matured as a society and I hope that this is a direction that we continue to move in.


----------



## mdburn_em

I'm lately come to this discussion.  I did not get to vote but I would have voted yes.  I don't fear my name and address getting out.  People need more than a name and address to commit identity fraud.
I like this site because the people feel like family.  Anybody ever squabble with their brother or sister?  Yeah, me too.  Who would I really trust when my back is too the wall?  Family. Same for this site. 

Something to think about for all those who are so security conscious, when you go out to dinner, have you ever give your credit card to the waiter/waitress?  That poses a much greater risk than a name and address  posted here.  Ever forwarded one of those "forward emails" to "everyone you know".  You've just broadcast your email for everyone in the world to know.


----------



## Husky

On a web site as this, anonymity allows persons who like to start trouble to "stirr the pot" easily. WHile these individuals are certainly in the minority, they can be problematic in keeping a web based forum following its original intended purpose, in this case to share information about pen-making. I have been on other web forums (not pen-making) where it has become a very distastefull place to visit, with all the nonsense and assaultive posts going on. In particular, political posts seem to be prone to getting out of hand. SOme forums ban any political posting, and that has made huge inroads towards keeping it civil. Other forums require real names, and that seems to work too( but requires close monitoring as well). Although I have only been here a short while, I have not seen any examples of such behavior here. Kudos to the membership, it has been a very nice place to visit.
       Despite all the above reasons, I still do not favor requiring to use real names, as any search engine will pull up that name (and other associated info) for anyone desiring to seek information for less than honorable purposes. Why make it easy for this type of individual to gain information? I am in favor of keeping everything "as is" unless there becomes a real problem.


----------



## bob393

I have no issue using my real name or even my address as long as it is only avalablt to members in good standing.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Hello, my name is Lyle Walden, and...........I'm a wood junkie. I first started collecting small specimens of exotic woods 22 years ago. At first, I thought I could control my habit. A little piece of tiger maple here, a small block of rosewood there..... and then the thrill started to wear off, so I went for the harder stuff- yep, you got it. Burls. I've tried the two-step plan (Texas-style), the three step plan, and even the seven step plan. With the help of my loving wife and understanding family, I was able to get this addiction under control in 2002. With periodic help from my sponsor, I was able to make it through some tuff spots.....until the fall of 2005. Then a new, evil influence intruded on my life...... penturning. Suddenly, I felt I had the justification for my urges- instead of secretly hoarding stashes of illicit burl and spalted woods, I could flaunt them as works of art!! Oh glorious day!! My wife and family even encouraged my entry back into the world of wood addiction. At first. However, moderation has never been my forte..... and as my stash of pen blanks continued to grow, I began to encounter resistance from my wife. After 6 months, she started meeting me at the door every time I came home, in order to try and ascertain if I was trying to smuggle in new additions. Now, I've set up a seperate checking account in order to conceal my illicit purchases (Dario, you'd better not try and back out on our deal for the desert ironwood)from my wife. Clearly I need help- where is Angela when you need her? At any rate, now you all know my name, as well as my dirty little secret............ and I voted "yes" on the poll.



I think you're beyond hope- I don't think even I have enough talent to fix you! Part of the reason for that may be b/c I'm afflicted by the same disorder. I'm just lucky that there's no one to have to hide anything from- I can blatantly flaunt my addiction all over the place and no one can really complain! []

Maybe the problem isn't really the addiction, but the problem lies in people having spouses who they have to hide things from... Now there's a denial line everyone can use- it's not me, it's my spouse. If my spouse wasn't here, there wouldn't be a problem, therefore, I'm not the problem, he/she is![}][}]


----------



## ed4copies

Angela is out drumming up counseling business, again!![}][}][]


----------



## stevers

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />Why does it matter so much? If he or she is my friend, I don't care if they want me to call them Jim or jimster-jackrabbit1552. A friend is a friend, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that you definition of friendship is different than mine. If all that I knew about you was that your name is Steve then I would not consider you a friend. Also; A simple whois search of your website netted me the name, address, and phone number that you used to register your site on May 17 , 2006. So I guess you gave up too much already?
> 
> 
> BTW: You failed to answer the original question.
Click to expand...


First things first, somewhere back there I did answer the question.(dead brain syndrome) I voted no, The site seems to work well as it is. The pot stirrers aren't that hard to weed out. And I wasn't aware the reason for the concern was to control "spammers". If that is the case, and it would be necessary or at least helpful to control spammers, then do what you have to. Like I said in my original reply, all my personnel info is there anyway. I have nothing to hide. edit, edit.[]

I realize how easy it is to obtain info about people. And it's just going to get worse. I accept it and take whatever precautions I feel I need to take, and hopefully they are sufficient. 

I cant believe you wont be my friend Scott[][][]. Did I say something to upset you? [][][] Just kidding. Nobody likes me anyway.

I also understand how things can be misinterpreted through typing. Hope you read this as mean it. 

I guess it's like our parents used to say, "do what I mean, not what I say."


----------



## kylebowers

How would you verify "Real Names"? If I say my name is Bill Clinton do I need to mail a copy of my fake Drivers Licensen or Monicas Blue Dress?

Don't try to be so controling, this is the Internet after all.



> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Should we require the real first and last name in member profiles?


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by kylebowers_
> <br />How would you verify "Real Names"? If I say my name is Bill Clinton do I need to mail a copy of my fake Drivers Licensen or Monicas Blue Dress?
> 
> Don't try to be so controling, this is the Internet after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Should we require the real first and last name in member profiles?
Click to expand...


Kyle, even though you chose to make a joke of this, Jeff was serious.

BTW, in less than 5 minutes, I now know your name, address, your home phone, your cell phone, your business name and address, your business phone and your gmail email address.  This did not require any programs other than those in the public domain.

My point is that your information is all over the internet.  Why is it a big deal to post it here?


----------



## BigRob777

I think that there should be an option for some degree of security online.  I do think that Jeff, or the moderators should have everyone's full name and information, just in case, but to be required to post that type of information is a bit much.  I know that I didn't want my full name plastered accross cyber space, for a few months, but that's just me.  There are still psychos out there and I still have to consider my wife's safety.  I also agree with Mudder.

A good example is that this is the only forum that has my full name posted.

Just my opinion.
Rob


----------



## wicook

Count me in as favouring not only names, but state/province and country, too. I think city could probably remain optional.


----------



## esheffield

I voted yes, though I wouldn't argue long and hard about it. Personally I'm FAR more worried about my info being compromised by a waiter doing something with my credit card while he takes it off to process or someone stealing something out of my mailbox or trash. And as the owner of a couple of domains, there's plenty of info posted there via WHOIS.

Also, I think requiring a validation email is fine, but please don't discriminate against Yahoo/Gmail/Hotmail/etc. users. I pretty much gave up on using ISP email years ago. I've been through many ISPs over the years, but my Yahoo address has been a welcome constant. There are other ways (e.g. "capchas" - though some of those are too hard, even for humans!) that blindly blocking entire email domains isn't really necessary.

At any rate, a big THANKS for all you do here Jeff!


----------



## Rifleman1776

Jeff, when will a decision be made on this issue?
For the sake of repitition, I favor requiring real names and verifying a good ISP address. For an example of a forum that is successful with this requirement, check out Family Woodworking
http://familywoodworking.org/forums/index.php


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Jeff, when will a decision be made on this issue?




The decision HAS been made.

Look at Jeff's post at the bottom of PG.5


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Well, the vote is almost 2 to 1 in favor, but I don't think I'm going to make names a requirement, for the moment at least. I've got a couple of new tricks to weed out the spammer registrations, so I'll give those a try for a while.
> 
> Even though it's not now a requirement, <b>I still encourage you to add as much information to your profile as you're comfortable revealing.</b> Remember, only other members can see your profile, and we never reveal your email address to anyone without your permission.
> 
> Thanks for a nice, civil discussion on a somewhat controversial topic.



OK, thanks for a reasoned decision. May not be everything I wanted, but I don't own the forum. Your efforts to keep the gremlins out is appreciated.


----------



## jeff

I'm pretty satisfied with the technique I've developed to weed out spammer registrations. It takes a bit of time, but so far it seems to be working. I've caught 96 of the creeps in the last couple of weeks. 

I notice that a lot of you have added real names to your profile and I appreciate that. I was surprised to find out that Darth Vader is a member! Who would have guessed he has time to turn pens.


----------



## Dario

Re: Darth Vader, I would like to try/borrow his turning tool (light saber) LOL []


----------

